

Why Enterprises Prefer Java Over .NET - philliphaydon
http://www.javascriptstyle.com/5-reasons-why-enterprises-prefer-java-over-net

======
philliphaydon
^ Pretty sure this is Satire. It was a pretty funny read.

~~~
anonyfox
I just hope this was satire, just the first paragraph including the picture of
Javascript & the Java-logo wanna make me cry otherwise.

Anyway, +1 for bashing .NET.

